# Anything as comfy as the discontinued Burton P1's???



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm getting geared up for my next Season... Going for season #2 in Val Thorens. 

I've tried a few different pairs of bindings over the years and am probably sitting on 4 decent pairs at the moment.

As of yet, only 1 pair offer me pure comfort & all the performance I seem to need. Did I happen to mention I've never had an achy foot problem with the Burton P1's.

all others Ive tried over the years: SIMS, Burton P60s, Burton Missions, Drakes, Solomans all seem to give me a bit of a bone ache in my feet when I crank them down to a a nice snug level. Granted the Missions are pretty low end.

Soo... with P1's being a bit dated and harder to get a hold of on Ebay..

What else compares?? Was thinking about getting some 'Trendy' UNION bindings.. but will be pissed off to drop a couple hundred quid on yet another set of binders that dissappoint. After buying hype too many times in the past, figured I'd ask the professionals 

Can anyone relate to what I'm saying here???? any suggestions???

So... I'm looking for Lightweight, somewhat Flexy for short board riding but strong enough to stick on for Big Mountain days , and *pure comfort*. price not a consideration.

I tend to ride pretty soft, flexy boots. Last season I bought and loved the Forum Tweakers.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, Union Contact Pro's. Flexy, light, and super plush. I know they have a knock against them for being trendy but they do have some nice qualities.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you have any shops around you?

Just bring your boots in with you, try every binding in the joint.

Other people can give you suggestions but it all comes down to, how they feel on your foot.
You might end up finding a cheaper pair that you may not have considered because they weren't hyped up

Then even if you order them online, you'll know exactly what your getting.

TT


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

think I will try a pair of the K2 Tweakbacks with the eurothane highbacks?? I never found much fondness for highbacks.. hehe buying hype again.

it was either those or the ride capos or GNUs(liked the looks but don't need the dual entry)


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

try burton genesis


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, Union Contact Pro's. Flexy, light, and super plush. I know they have a knock against them for being trendy but they do have some nice qualities.


In all honesty, do you peddle anything other than Union now? Those are by far the best Unions but the toe strap is STILL hit or miss and ratchets still suck.

Flux DMCC Lights. One of my favorite bindings for 2013. Comfort is one thing Flux has always excelled at.

K2's urethane highbacks have been pretty close to useless evertime I've ridden them, it might as well not be there. And if you haven't actually taken off your highback and ridden without it I think you'll find you use them more than you think.

If you're down for the no highback and price is no object then look into Switchback. They seem to fit your speculated needs and the highback is removable without tools.

I rode Gnu Mutants and found them to be just blah. And Capo's are far from what you've stated you're looking for.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The mobs are comfy. But too flexy. If you're into that kinda thing then hop on it. I have Salomon Patriots too. They are a solid freeride binding. Really comfy. Just make sure the toe strap fits the toe of your boot cause it's a toe cup strap.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

If you liked your P1s see if you can find some Prophecies...they were kind of the spiritual successor to the P1. 

RE: Union, they're really good bindings. I find everything (but unbuckling the toe strap, which I just rip off) to be REALLY natural on them. I have contact pros too and what Extremo said is right, good flex laterally, responsive straight back and insanely lightweight. They work on my 149 draft and the 156 Custom I tried. I think if I'm going with friends next season and dont' know if we're dorking in the park and/or riding the whole mountain, that's the binding I'm going to use.

I still say though, if you loved your P.1s see if any shops carry the Prophecy or if they're online. The asym strap on Burtons are butter and I imagine it being air-cushioned is even more comfy.

EDIT:
Are you able to buy things in the states and have them shipped? If you can't find prophecies there, online here has a BUNCH.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> In all honesty, do you peddle anything other than Union now? Those are by far the best Unions but the toe strap is STILL hit or miss and ratchets still suck.


I've gotten rid of my Cartel's, Flux TT, Drake DTM's and Technine Pro's all to be replaced by Union. I still have my first pair of Force (6 seasons old) on my backyard board and I've only had to replace my toe ratchets, which Union covered. They're beat but they'rs still solid. 

Now I'm on the SL's, New Forces, and the Atlas. Ratchets are way upgraded on these models, asym straps are super plush (force straps are still more responsive) and the new wide split toe strap locks into both pairs of my boots, (Celsius Cirrus capped toe, and Vans Wiig box toe). 

If anyone really hate's Union (just because they're anti union turds) I'd suggest a few of Burton's models (the Malavita, Cartel, Cobrasharks), The DTM's were really impressive-responsive, smooth ratchets, comfy straps. And would tell everyone to stay away from Technine, and maybe even to pass on flux (I found them rigid, clunky, and the ankle straps have this wierd loose feel). 

People want real feedback, not anti brand propaganda.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I know they're not super popular in this forum but check out the Forum Shaka or Republic. I admit they're not the lightest bindings on the market but they are crazy comfortable (simmer down canting and great cushioning), customizable and the baseplate is pretty sweet as well, similar to but better than the Burton re-flex.

I've only had one pair of Unions and they fell apart pretty soon. Might just have been a bad pair but that's what made me buy different brands.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I've gotten rid of my Cartel's, Flux TT, Drake DTM's and Technine Pro's all to be replaced by Union. I still have my first pair of Force (6 seasons old) on my backyard board and I've only had to replace my toe ratchets, which Union covered. They're beat but they'rs still solid.
> 
> Now I'm on the SL's, New Forces, and the Atlas. Ratchets are way upgraded on these models, asym straps are super plush (force straps are still more responsive) and the new wide split toe strap locks into both pairs of my boots, (Celsius Cirrus capped toe, and Vans Wiig box toe).
> 
> ...


I don't feel like comparisons to Drake or Technine count as they aren't really very popular for good reason. Better response than TT30's? Yeah probably, no argument there. Cartels? What year, and its been a while since they've been a bangin binding. So again, probably makes sense.

I have never knocked Union durability and never will. I'll remind you again, I've owned three pairs myself. But the toe ratchets springs break, and then they rattle all day. Does it effect the ride? No but come on, you only make bindings. That shouldn't happen.

Oh the toe strap fits your wide boxy boots? No shit. Go pick up any Burton, Ride, K2, Flow, Salomon... you'll probably have more trouble with fit than you should. Again, they only make bindings and toe straps are not that hard to design. Get if fucking together.

My anti Union attitude is purely from experience. Though I will say it was a bit strengthened by a certain brand managers shit attitude.

SL's are on my short list to ride at Loveland. So I will be using the new toe strap and the new asym strap. They have the DMCC lights to compete with, I don't have high hopes. But I've been disappointed with stuff I wanted to be awesome, and surprised by stuff I wanted to be shit.


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

damn guys.... nice info. tks. Should have checked back here before today!?

I found a shop selling everything at 45% off.... so couldn't resist. Got a pair of the K2's. We used to cut our highbacks in half back in early/mid 90's... so sort of know what it's like to ride with minimal Highback.

Having gotten them now, will admit the K2s don't seem anything special.. bit big, bit clunky, but oh well. going to putting them on a 153 Latchkey jibstick... I wanted minimal support and max flex for riding with betties... buttering the muffin days  

I'll probably find out I hate the set up, but a Half Price PBR latchkey and matching bindings seemed like a no-brainer at the time.

I ordered some CAPOS from the same place and was bummed to find the same 'ratchet' problem that BASTI experienced. So now have that hassle to deal with.

going to read all your comments more closely and pick a pair of bindings to go with to rival the P1s..

just sell of what I don't need when i decide what to keep.


hehem...  I've had a slight issue with 'hording' snowboard gear in the past.... this was my board collection in 2005.. sold off 9 of them last fall. promised myself to sell another 5 this fall.


----------

